# Egg sharer with a BFP



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought I could never get to this moment. I finally got a BFP!!!

I egg shared twice, the first time I got 18 eggs and the second, 21. So, I was really dissapointed about getting two negative IVF´s. My doctor was not very nice about it, he told me that my eggs were not good, since two other couples (the recepients) also got a negative result. Anyway, I decided to use my frozen embryos in December and now I got a positive result    

I hope the other couples really get lucky this time. I was sad about them, but now they should know that there is nothing wrong with my eggs and they might also get a BFP soon. 

belem


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks for sharing your  with us

Fantastic news

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy honey

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Belem

That's wonderful news, you must be on   , have a lovely Christmas & a happy & healthy pregnancy.

xxx


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you girls   

I do appreciate your vibes. I cannot tell anybody at this stage. I need to wait to the first scan to be sure that everything is o.k. I wish I could tell all my family but it is better to wait. 

Belem


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Congratulations!

My DH and I are following the egg sharing route, starting in January.  Theres one thing i want to ask you about, after reading your post.  Did the clinic give you the option of finding out what happened to the people you donated to?  Our clinic has told us that we won't find out if the other couple get a bfp, and that we wont be in the clinic on the same day as them.  Did you want to know?  I'm not sure if we would so I'm glad that the clinic has made the decision for us.  Just curious thats all and hope you dont mind me asking.

Congrats again!

Tracy xx


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Tracy,

I know that there is a policy not to tell the donors about the outcome of the recepients. None of the nurses told me anything when I asked. However, for some reason, in the follow up appointment, my consultant decided to tell me the outcome of the other two couples that got my eggs. We were talking about the quality of my eggs and he was trying to tell me that there were few changes of getting pregnant.   

So, it was a shock to be informed about the outcome of the other two couples. I felt quite sad for them because I know how it feels. Sincerely, I did want them to have a baby whether or not I was pregnant. I would never feel jealous if they have it and I don´t. Fortunately, it did work this time for me. I really hope it works for them as they still have frozen embryos. 

I feel very fortunated to help other people. It all depends on every particular case. If you don´t want to know then you can be sure that nobody will tell you about it. I think my consultant was not very professional in this respect. 

Wish you the best of luck.  
Belem


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

First of all huge congrats Belem on your bfp,its lovely to hear abouit people in the same situation that get a bfp 

second of all-Tracy,At our clinic they will tell you but it has to be 12 months after donating,they feel that 12 months is plenty of time for the donor to get over any negatives.Hope this helps

Kelly zx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for your help girls.

Take care, 

Tracy  xx


----------

